# Horned Frog Anal Prolapse



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Found one of my Surinam Horned Frogs in this state the other morning. Sucks when things like this happen and although its not the side of amphibian keeping people really want to see I thought it my be of interest. 
I'm lucky enough that I know a zoo vet and he went through the procedure with me of putting everything back in place.The problem could either have be caused by endoparasites or possibly constipation. Thankfully the frog is now fine.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Must of been really worrying to find him like that! So glad he's okay though!

It may not be the pleasant side of amphibian keeping but if owners were only shown the pleasant then they would be very stuck if something unpleasant happened to their own phibs! So it was very good of you to share this!


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope he is ok, those are awesome frogs. Is yours WC or CB?


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tameyourself said:


> Hope he is ok, those are awesome frogs. Is yours WC or CB?


I bought them as CB and the way in which they feed would suggest they are CB because I know that WC individuals can be difficult to get feeding.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's pretty common, and often, not too much of a problem- so long as they are kept clean an hydrated, it solves itself. The problems come when they pick up detritus- which can cause infections- but I can see you were on top of that!:2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

glad he is ok now :2thumb:


----------

